# سؤال الي كل الاخوة العاملين في صناعة المنظفات هااااااااااام



## mido_lordship (4 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.................


اود السؤال عن مادة مثبتة للاوكسجين المستخدم في صناعة المنظفات الHydrogen Peroxide وما يطلق عليه Oxygen Bleach

ياريت اسم مادة مثيته ليه Peroxide Stabilizer موجودة في السوق المصري
لان اخونا المهندس الكيميائي ربنا يجازيه الخير دائما ذكر في احد المشاركات مادة *[FONT=&quot]Sodium stannate و
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاسيتانيلايد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( acetanilide[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) وللاسف سالت علي الاثنين مش موجودين فياريت اي بديل متوفر للضرورة القصوي................

[/FONT]*


----------



## mohammadelrayees (5 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم ميدو لاتوجد مادة مثبتة للاكسجين في تركيبة الكلور الالوان ولكن هناك طريقة اللي هيا سر الصنعة
الطريقة هي كالاتي 
1- 50% منظف سائل عادي متعادل سلفونيك وصودا وماء ونسبة السلفونيك بتكون 14 % يعني بتصنع مثلا 10 كيلو كلور الوان هنحتاج 5كيلو صابون والخمسة كيلو يلزمهم اية 
700 جرام سلفونيك وتذاب في 4لتر ماء وتقلب جيدا ثم تعادل بالصودا وتقريبا 235 جرام صودا سائلة تركيز 50%
ونكمل باقي الوزن الى خمسة كيلو وهكذا نكون اجتزنا الخطوة رقم 1
2- 5% سيماسول او فاتي الكحول 
3- 1% سيتريك اسيد لا مائي 
4- 5% ماء اكسجين
5- 1/4% اديتا 
6- لون وريحة حسب الرغبة
الطريقة لعمل 10 كيلو
يضاف 3 كيلو ماء في الاناء ثم تحل الاديتا فية 
يحل السيماسول في 500 جرام ماء حار ويقلب على اناء الماء 
يضاف المنظف السائل ويقلب المزيج جيدا 
يحل ال 100 جرام سيتريك اسيد في قليل من الماء وتضاف على المزيج
نضع ال 500 جرام ماء الاكسجين ونقلب جيدا نقيس البي اتش ولازم يعطينا لون برتقالي يعني 4 درجات تقريبا او اقل
نضع اللون والعطر المناسب ونكمل الخليط ل 10 كيلو
وهكذا بيكون عندك كلور الوان ثابت فية الاكسجين بدون اي مثبت وجودة بتنافس بها كلوركس نفسها


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم اذا كنت من مصر فمادة البيروكسيد ستبلايزر اشتريتها من محلات نيرول فى شارع الجيش وهى مادة مثبتة بالفعل لماء الاوكسجين والله الموفق


----------



## mido_lordship (6 يوليو 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم اذا كنت من مصر فمادة البيروكسيد ستبلايزر اشتريتها من محلات نيرول فى شارع الجيش وهى مادة مثبتة بالفعل لماء الاوكسجين والله الموفق




انا بالفعل اتصلت بنيرول وسالت السكرتيرة اللي ردت قالتلي معندناش 

ممكمن حضرتك تقولي اسم المثبت ايه وسعره وارحلهم بنفسي اتاكد


----------



## mohammadelrayees (6 يوليو 2011)

لا تعليق لا تعليق لا تعليق


----------



## mido_lordship (7 يوليو 2011)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> لا تعليق لا تعليق لا تعليق




:14::14:
الاخ الكريم محمد اولا انا اسف نسيت اشكرك في البداية علي مشاركتك المميزة هنا وفي المواضيع الاخري

لكن لماذا اخي لا تعليق

انا بسال عن الاستبليزر لان الاكسجين بيدخل في تركيبات اخري غير الكلور الالوان .....
وفيه فعلا استبلايزر للبيروكسيد 

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/chem03/chem03898.htm
http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/peroxide-stabilizer.html

وتسلم اخي ع المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 يوليو 2011)

اعلم ان هناك مواد مثبطة لل o2 وهي لم تستخدم في تركيب المبيضات السائلة ولو استخدمت لكان الكلوركس الالوان قلوي لان الا كسجين في الوسط القلوي فعال جدا ولكن غير مستقر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا انا بالفعل اشتريت هذه المادة من عند نيرول وذلك من حوالى سبعة اشهر بنفس الاسم والذى دلنى على هذه المادة هو الاخ الكريم عبد القادر2 وكانت متوفرة لديه وسوف ابعث لك اخى برسالة على الخاص برقم تليفونه وهو سيفيدك اكثر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم ميدو قد ارسلت لك رسالة الان على الخاص فاذا لم تصلك فاعلمنى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير7 (23 يوليو 2011)

قد دكرها الاخ شيميك في احد المواضيع


----------



## mido_lordship (31 يوليو 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا انا بالفعل اشتريت هذه المادة من عند نيرول وذلك من حوالى سبعة اشهر بنفس الاسم والذى دلنى على هذه المادة هو الاخ الكريم عبد القادر2 وكانت متوفرة لديه وسوف ابعث لك اخى برسالة على الخاص برقم تليفونه وهو سيفيدك اكثر




تسلم اخي الغالي وكل سنة وانتم طيبين اتاخرت ي الرد لاني لسه راجع من اجازة الجيش.....
وصلت الرسالة ياغالي


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## ابو روفيدا (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

